# Do You Own This Filter: B+W 77 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M Filter



## Ray and Paula (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm looking for those of you that own the B+W 77 XS-Pro UV MRC-Nano 010M filter. If you do, I'm wanting to mount this on my Canon EF-S 17 55mm Lens with hood. My hood I.S. is 80mm. I need to know if your genuine Canon EW-83J Lens Hood fits over it without any problems. Thanks, Ray


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2013)

From your other thread:

Sorry, but you're worrying over nothing. Put the filter on the lens, the hood will fit just fine. 

FWIW, for both the XS-Pro and F-Pro mounts, in all the sizes I have (58mm, 67mm, 72mm, 77mm, and 82mm), the outer diameter of the filter is the same as the outer diameter of the same-sized lens cap. If the hood fits over the lens cap (it always does), it fits over the filter.


----------

